# Summer Beer



## bigfurmn

We have covered winter beers so, what is your favorite summer beer. I believe that as the temp goes up, the quality of beer goes down. Being that quantity goes up!


----------



## tropics

I only rent cheap beer all seasons LOL
Richie


----------



## kruizer

Lienies Honey Wiess and Summer Shandy


----------



## PPG1

Nothing beat an ice cold Rolling Rock..._Except 3 fingers of Jack Daniels_


----------



## bigfurmn

kruizer said:


> Lienies Honey Wiess and Summer Shandy



Such a Minnesota answer . I like I lighter IPA or ale for summer. I don't get too into the fruit and things unless... Maui Brewing Pineapple Mana wheat. Sounds weird, costs a lot, but damn it's good.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

Nice cold Budweiser fresh out of the cooler I have in the garage!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

bigfurmn said:


> Such a Minnesota answer . I like I lighter IPA or ale for summer. I don't get too into the fruit and things unless... Maui Brewing Pineapple Mana wheat. Sounds weird, costs a lot, but damn it's good.



if I had a dollar for every Maui Big Swell I had at  Lanikai or Waimea Bay I’d probably be $9,000 richer.  Never tried the PineappleMana Wheat though


----------



## Hamdrew

When I drank beer, summer meant (a lot of) Busch and Old Mil, little Rolling Rock for nationally available macros; Bell's Oberon, SN Summerfest and PA/Summer mixed packs, and pretty much any/all session IPAs. Lagunitas' big reds when applicable. Even more Two Hearted and Furious than the rest of the year.


----------



## bigfurmn

Drank my weight and then some (and I'm no small guy. 6'5 275lbs) of ManaWheat a few years ago in Kehei in vacation. Ended up staying about a mile from the new brewery. Very nice place to visit.


----------



## forktender

SmokingUPnorth said:


> if I had a dollar for every Maui Big Swell I had at  Lanikai or Waimea Bay I’d probably be $9,000 richer.  Never tried the PineappleMana Wheat though


Maui Big "Wave" not big swell.
I can drink about 30 of them hang'in around the pool I love them on hot days.
Shiner Bock has to be my all time favorite summer time beer.


----------



## crazymoon

BFM, I'm like Richie as I drink cheap beer all year long, I do like expensive single malts though!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

forktender said:


> Maui Big "Wave" not big swell.
> I can drink about 30 of them hang'in around the pool I love them on hot days.
> Shiner Bock has to be my all time favorite summer time beer.



Maui brewing makes a “ig Swell”
Kona brewing makes a “Big Wave”
Kona’s Big Wave is like a light beer it’s good like you said for drinking all day long.


----------



## JLeonard

My Dad retired from Coors brewing about 20 yrs ago. So I drink my share of Coors light in the summer to keep his retirement money rolling in.
Jim


----------



## PPG1

JLeonard said:


> My Dad retired from Coors brewing about 20 yrs ago. So I drink my share of Coors light in the summer to keep his retirement money rolling in.
> Jim


That would be my second choice.


----------



## bigfurmn

I enjoy everything from Hamm's to Goose Island Bourbon County. I just enjoy beer!


----------



## GentlemanJerk

Any beer with citra hops in it are my main goto for summer drinking, love the citrus flavor they give beers.  They usually are in an IPA but I have seen them used in shandies and other ales before.  Citradelic from New Belgium was my favorite, before they stopped making it.


----------



## BBQ Bird

I like chelada's in the summer:  mexican beer over ice with lots of lime juice and a salted rim.  The ice melts down enough that it almost seems hydrating.


----------



## Bearcarver

I never had any of that fancy stuff, but I'll give you a run-down on my Life with Beer:
As a Kid, before the Army:
All "Schmidts"

Army Time & in Vietnam:
Bud
Black Label
Falstaff
"33" Beer (Vietnam Beer)
Primo---Terrible Hawaiian Beer
Lone Star---Terrible Texas Beer

After Army and Home from Vietnam:
Drank a lot of---And I mean a lot !!!
Rolling Rock
Yuengling
PBR
Schmidts
Miller High Life

Until after my Open Heart Surgery Fiasco:
Then I lost my taste for all foods & drink for 7 months.
Then everything came back, except Beer & Coffee.
I got some Miller Lite in my Fridge now, that I think could be Collector's Items.

Bear


----------



## pushok2018

Whole year around: New Belgium Trippel, Imperial IPA or almost any other double or Imperial IPA's...


----------



## clifish




----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

We have a local brewery that makes a Highland Scotch Ale.  Served in a big frosty mug, it is some good stuff!


----------



## noboundaries

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> We have a local brewery that makes a Highland Scotch Ale.  Served in a big frosty mug, it is some good stuff!


That got me drooling. I prefer my beer soaked into barrels then drawn out with whiskey, like Jameson Caskmates Stout. 

Summer Wheats, Hefeweisens, and Summer Shandies once the temp rises. 106F predicted for MD. Let the beer flow!


----------



## olaf

Now I need to run to the liquor store


----------



## kempshark

My main styles of beers stay the same year round,..... normally Florida Weisses and Stouts/Porters....being in Florida, if I had to wait for cool weather to enjoy a big stout I would never get to drink them.  So, yes, even in the 90’s this summer I’ll be sitting outside drinking imperial stouts in between the sours I also really like.  Well, maybe with quad/barleywine/scotch ale thrown in for good measures.


----------



## bigfurmn

Bear... I wish I could get Yuengling here. Rumor has it I might be able to buy then end of the year but I load up the trunk everytime we head east to visit the wife's family. Once I get back everyone wants to come over and enjoy some. Makes for a great time to smoke something. I also love some Genny beers.


----------



## chef jimmyj

As I discussed in the other Beer threads, I drink the Local Beer year round.  Since there is no transportation cost, STRAUB Beer is usually the cheapest. Fortunately it is of excellent taste and quality. Their Lager is a favorite, especially in hot weather. Their Amber is a bit darker with a touch more Malt and sweetness. Mid Summer through November, their Oktoberfest / Märzen Beer becomes available. Richer and more full bodied is best enjoyed in an Air Conditioned room or when the outside temp drop to mid 70's or less.☺...JJ


----------



## gmc2003

Three of the best craft beers available to mankind.


----------



## xray

Here’s my summer beer.






It’s a great light beer to crush back, a grapefruit Kolsch basically. It’s cheap too about $14 for a case. I buy this to have on hand but if there’s something heavier, I’ll grab a six pack of that to change it up.


----------



## PPG1

Dang I must really be a hillbilly or something.  I've tried craft beer and to me they can't hold a candle to Rolling Rock, Coors Lite, Bud Light...Although I seldom drink beer anymore "Whiskey man now" but I don't understand a different beer for different time of year or occasion.  The only time i would order something different was when they were out of my brand.


----------



## bigfurmn

PPG1 said:


> Dang I must really be a hillbilly or something.  I've tried craft beer and to me they can't hold a candle to Rolling Rock, Coors Lite, Bud Light...Although I seldom drink beer anymore "Whiskey man now" but I don't understand a different beer for different time of year or occasion.  The only time i would order something different was when they were out of my brand.


I was talking to the head brewer at a local brewery here and he asked what my favorite beer is. I thought for a second and responded "the next one I haven't tried yet". I enjoy all types and variations usually, although I'm not a big fan of sour beers.


----------



## SmokinEdge

Samuel Adams pretty much year around. Blue Moon is nice for a day bbq and visit with friends and family in summer. Winter time I shift to stouts and porters for the spicy around the holidays. Then back to Sam.


----------



## Fueling Around

My staple brew is Grain Belt Nordeast.
Daughter brought me some some krowlers from a craft brewer for father's day 
These come from Junkyard that 

 bigfurmn
 has sampled.
I may sample this weekend.  Daughter wants my sugar free Margarita, too


----------



## yankee2bbq

Hamms.


----------



## PPG1

yankee2bbq said:


> Hamms.


That's one I haven't heard in awhile.


----------



## bigfurmn

Do love an ice cold Hamms after a hot day of working!


----------



## Fueling Around

Here's the selection my daughter brought for my Father's Day present
Home this weekend for my wife's birthday


----------



## bigfurmn

Fueling Around said:


> View attachment 499823
> View attachment 499824
> View attachment 499825
> 
> Here's the selection my daughter brought for my Father's Day present
> Home this weekend for my wife's birthday


How were they? I'm not a huge sour fan but the others sound really good.


----------



## Fueling Around

Haven't tried yet.  Not Father's Day until tomorrow


----------



## Plinsc

Anyone remember Old Dutch brand beer?


----------



## Fueling Around

Plinsc said:


> Anyone remember Old Dutch brand beer?


Don't remember that label.  What part of the continent is (was) that produced?


----------



## Fueling Around

I drank the Dirty Pete shortly after Father's Day.  It was OK, but not something I would seek out and pay the big bucks.


----------



## Plinsc

I was a kid swiping one from the garage refrigerator then! NW Ohio at that time. I’ll have to see what I can find on that.


----------



## bigfurmn

Fueling Around said:


> I drank the Dirty Pete shortly after Father's Day.  It was OK, but not something I would seek out and pay the big bucks.


Well that sucks, it sounded good. I think I tried the NE IPA in your third picture, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## bigfurmn

Just tried a watermelon ale from a brewery locally. Holy crap, summer in a glass. Surprisingly good. No pics of that but a couple crowlers I'm enjoying right now.


----------



## mneeley490

bigfurmn said:


> Bear... I wish I could get Yuengling here. Rumor has it I might be able to buy then end of the year but I load up the trunk everytime we head east to visit the wife's family. Once I get back everyone wants to come over and enjoy some. Makes for a great time to smoke something. I also love some Genny beers.


Ha, I had heard of Yuengling beer, but never saw any here in the PNW. For years, I thought it was a Chinese beer like Tsingtao.

I am blessed here with more small breweries than I can shake a stick at. Other than Red Hook or Elysian who have wide distribution, you've probably never heard of most of them.
Some are in my neighborhood, probably 20 more just a few minutes drive away.  Some can or bottle (especially during the COVID lockdown), but for many I can just go fill a growler or two. Citra hopped beer and NE IPAs are also very big during the summer here.


----------



## Fueling Around

I departed the PNW 20 years ago and the large amount of local area and regional breweries was astounding.  Granted some of them were pretty bad.
PNW innovated the growler.


----------



## mneeley490

Fueling Around said:


> I departed the PNW 20 years ago and the large amount of local area and regional breweries was astounding.  Granted some of them were pretty bad.
> PNW innovated the growler.


I'm of a mind that unless it's being run by an experienced brewer (and a lot of them are amateur startups), there is about a 2 year learning curve for nano breweries.  In other words, if they survive for 2 years, odds are that what they put out after that point will be decent and drinkable.


----------



## mneeley490

This is one of my favorite local places. Everything you see in the video is literally done in his garage.


----------



## rc4u

i'm not much for lager's. so when Sam's puts out there summer ale i grab em.. its a citrus wheat.. and goes down nice


----------



## Brokenhandle

Don't drink much beer anymore but Hamms  still had the best dang commercials in my opinion!

Ryan


----------



## mneeley490

Brokenhandle said:


> Don't drink much beer anymore but Hamms  still had the best dang commercials in my opinion!
> 
> Ryan


Rainier had some good ones in their day.


----------



## SmokinEdge

I don’t drink it, but what about those Budweiser frogs with Luey and Frank the lizards? That was pretty good stuff.


----------



## forktender




----------



## Fueling Around

mneeley490 said:


> Rainier had some good ones in their day.
> ...


Rain ... Nier... Beer...  Classic

My favorite is still a Henry's commercial.
The saloon scene where the old cowboy predicts in a hundred years "only little girls will ride horses".
Henry's Ale on draft was my favorite.


----------



## bbqjefff

Mostly 805 Cerveza and Michelob Ultra. Michelob Ultra is my favorite light beer.


----------



## Plinsc

I approach beer like food, always something different. 
Unfortunately the IPA trend, the sours, anything with fruit forward taste is on my yuck list, and that is what is being made mostly now.
 For cutting grass, gardening, slaughtering rabbits, chickens, and ducks it’s usually Pabst or Keystone light. 
Yuengling, Fat tire, (though they have priced themselves out of my buying habits now)
Dry stouts like Guinness, milk stouts, lagers, pilsners, dark ales, are my go to styles.
Anything locally made has me trying their lineups. 
 Approach it like food and you will enjoy the variety more.
I didn’t even bring up the local small winery’s or Distillery options to try!


----------



## mneeley490

I've noticed a trend with some of the craft breweries around here (and there are dozens.) Some are making "craft" pilsners now, and making them very well. Amazing how just the freshness can beat the macrobrew pilsners of old.


----------



## YooperSmoker

We have a saying up here
''Don't eat yellow snow,, Dont drink yellow beer''





summer/winter





__





						Keweenaw Brewing Co
					






					kbc.beer
				




Mike


----------



## mneeley490

LOL.


----------



## noboundaries

Plinsc said:


> Unfortunately the IPA trend, the sours, anything with fruit forward taste is on my yuck list, and that is what is being made mostly now.


Amen. Not a fan. 

But, I do like the lemony summer shandies and orangey hefs when it gets hot.


----------



## Bearcarver

bbqjefff said:


> Mostly 805 Cerveza and Michelob Ultra. Michelob Ultra is my favorite light beer.



Ultra???
I drank High Life for my last 30 years of beer-drinking, until the last time I drank too much----25 bottles of "Ultra" during the 10 hours after Bear Jr's Wedding.
All of his Tower Monkeys were there, and they kept bring them to me!  I think it was a conspiracy to get Pop Drunk----And it worked!

Bear


----------



## bbqjefff

Bearcarver said:


> Ultra???
> I drank High Life for my last 30 years of beer-drinking, until the last time I drank too much----25 bottles of "Ultra" during the 10 hours after Bear Jr's Wedding.
> All of his Tower Monkeys were there, and they kept bring them to me!  I think it was a conspiracy to get Pop Drunk----And it worked!
> 
> Bear


It's my go to bbq beer because it doesn't get me too drunk.


----------



## bigfurmn

Ive been hitting Pacifico since the weather is getting warmer.


----------



## Fermentator

kruizer said:


> Lienies Honey Wiess and Summer Shandy


I haven’t seen the Leinenkugel‘s honey Weiss in years. That was a great beer. I thought they really went downhill when they initially sold the company to Miller.


----------



## ddow229

I brew my own beer and supplement with mostly craft beers. This summer, I had three homebrews I was on. I made a Belgian IPA that won silver medals in two different competitions, a German Dortmunder Export that won a bronze and then the least summery beer, a Belgian Dark Strong that won a Best of Show in the competition I entered it in . I didn't enter it inmore because I drank it too quick. I did make a Green Chili beer that is a sipper and very tasty. 
As far as commercial beers, I am partial to anything that comes out of KC Bier. They do an amazing Hefe Weizen and their seasonal s hit the spot as well. I love me some Apex Predator Sassion but it can be challenging to find.


----------



## mneeley490

This summer I've been enjoying a Mexican beer called Estrella Jalisco, from Costco. I like it better than Corona, and even my old go-to, Pacifico. Stuff goes down way too smooth.


----------



## ddow229

mneeley490 said:


> This summer I've been enjoying a Mexican beer called Estrella Jalisco, from Costco. I like it better than Corona, and even my old go-to, Pacifico. Stuff goes down way too smooth.


I have seen the Estrella Jalisco and thought about it but haven't picked any up. I will definitely get some


----------

